# ERROR 0175 : Bad CRC1, stop POST task



## negi_digvijay (May 5, 2008)

I have IBM Thinkpad laptop. i was working on my laptop suddently it was hanged and when i did restart it showed following error:

ERROR 0175 : Bad CRC1, stop POST task

Plz can u tell the reason of error and how it will be correct. I searched on net and find some post where users write that it's motherboard prob. i want to know that, will i replace my motherboard or replacement of one part of motherboard can resolve error. and how much the cost will come.

Thanks & regards


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Hello negi,

Well I have some bad news for you. Your error is the same as a bad checksum error with a desktop it seems. More or less your bios chip is tosted. Most of the things I found about this error suggest motherboard replacement. Which in most cases, even with desktops, this would be correct if you dont have a removable bios chip. I dont know laptops to well so I dont know for sure if they are the same. I did come across this site that might be able to help you repair it.

http://www.ja.axxs.net/unlock 

I can feel for you. I just had this happen with my desktop pc and was force to buy a new motherboard. But I turned it around and upgraded most of my stuff at the same time. So I ended up happy that my old board crashed. Good luck.


----------

